# Back splash code



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there a code in the IRC for the distance between the top of the kitchen counter and the bottom of the upper cabinets. I have 17-1/2" I hope that will pass.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

That's kind of a standard number....

I like more room than that...

Where you can get bit is on the spacing between the range & hood....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> That's kind of a standard number....
> 
> I like more room than that...
> 
> Where you can get bit is on the spacing between the range & hood....


My cabinet girl from contractor cabinet supply is telling me that code is 18" that's all great and everything but the kitchen I'm doing has a slab out 1/2" so on one side of the kitchen my space is shorter. I searched the CBC until I'm blue in the face and can't find anything on it. The only thing I found is you need 30" from stove top to upper cabinet that is flammable. I have 32" there.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't speak of an actual code, but 18" is what we shoot for. I can't see 1/2" biting you. Honestly except for stairs and railings, I can't think of a time when an inspector pulls out a tape measure....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> I can't speak of an actual code, but 18" is what we shoot for. I can't see 1/2" biting you. Honestly except for stairs and railings, I can't think of a time when an inspector pulls out a tape measure....


It's just me I stress out on everything. This inspector is really a money grabber for his city. He made me resubmit with a drawing because I added 2 can lights to a whole home remodel. He actually went through and counted them. The plans called for 24 cans I had 26. So now the ***** has got me a little gun shy.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> It's just me I stress out on everything. This inspector is really a money grabber for his city. He made me resubmit with a drawing because I added 2 can lights to a whole home remodel. He actually went through and counted them. The plans called for 24 cans I had 26. So now the ***** has got me a little gun shy.


Don't sweat the small stuff....if they try and be nasty about a 1/2" have a rebuttal ready for the reason. No worries...this from the guy who worries about everything!


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I cant quote IRC, but 18-1/4" for granite and 18" for 1-1/2" countertop surfaces works fine here. That's the standard measurement depending on countertop materials.

They usually only measure above cooking surfaces around here.

Unless he finds some obscure code and is really extra, extra douchebag material, I think you are alright.

Just watch those distances over the stove.:thumbsup:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

There is no IRC, CRC, IBC, CBC code that covers the distance between the two.

The only code that is even close only pertains to cooking surfaces and that is covered by the manufacturer's recommendation.

Andy.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> There is no IRC, CRC, IBC, CBC code that covers the distance between the two.
> 
> The only code that is even close only pertains to cooking surfaces and that is covered by the manufacturer's recommendation.
> 
> Andy.


Thanks Andy, I knew you would chime in and I appreciate it. Yea, the stove I'm installing has a 30" minimum from cooktop to combustible material (upper cabinet above microwave) and I have 32" so all is well there. I think my cabinet supplier has her facts wrong........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Only recommendation I found was in my 1992 printing of "Beyond the Basics: Advanced Kitchen Design" by the NKBA - 18" from finished counter. 

Personally, I like an extra inch or two since some blenders and coffee makers seem to be growing taller.

Just in case anyone ever has a problem with an inspection regarding this; if you have a light rail, leave it off until after the inspection then install.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Like Andy said, there is no building code for it... it was always an industry standard to put upper cabinets 54" from the finished floor surface... That will leave you 18" between the base and upper cabinet. 
Important factors to consider when designing a kitchen is the cabinet sizes over the stove to account for range hood, microwave, or if the HO will be using larger pots during cooking. ETC to make sure there is enough room... and also cabinet size above the REF.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been in many homes where it was 16"...


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

No code for cabinet height above ctop except for range area including height to either side of range. Usually 6" either side must be 18" above and cabinet cannot be deeper than 13". All appliance mfg have detailed dwgs which show clearances. Every range is different.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

rrk said:


> No code for cabinet height above ctop except for range area including height to either side of range. Usually 6" either side must be 18" above and cabinet cannot be deeper than 13". All appliance mfg have detailed dwgs which show clearances. Every range is different.


Chit, nothing a little whiteout won't take care of.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Chit, nothing a little whiteout won't take care of.


Just hope for a big fire so the investigators can't measure distance. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

rrk said:


> Just hope for a big fire so the investigators can't measure distance. :laughing:


I'm at 17 3/4 I don't think that's going to get proved after a fire. Also if 1/4 inch is the difference from the place burning down or not I would say the engineering is cutting it a little to close.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

rrk said:


> No code for cabinet height above ctop except for range area including height to either side of range. Usually 6" either side must be 18" above and cabinet cannot be deeper than 13". All appliance mfg have detailed dwgs which show clearances. Every range is different.


Also that 6" on each side of cabinet has to be 18" that you mentioned in your post.isn't right. The six inch rule is the stove has to be 6" from a wall on both sides.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

It depends on the mfg instructions
here is a kitchenaid instruction http://www.kitchenaid.com/assets/pdfs/product/ZDIMENSION/KDSS907XSP_Dimension%20Guide_EN.pdf

look on page 2, dim A, B, L

that one is clear 5" to sides AND 18" above AND cabinets must be less than 13 deep.

I got nailed twice on that by 1/4" once, other was light rail in the way. According to our code all appliance must be installed according to mfg instructions which must be on site for inspection.
Sometimes they measure sometimes not, sometimes that's all they measure along with checking for anti-tip bracket on the range.

All of the inspectors around here must have gone to the same seminar and this was brought up. I thought he was kidding when he said there was a problem.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I usually only back splash tile kitchens I have installed and have been know to layout the space based on the tile design. If 16 1/2 means my stuff looks better and I don't have little cut pieces everywhere then that's the winner.

Default is 18" unless the people are very short at which point I take mercy on them and lower things a bit...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I usually only back splash tile kitchens I have installed and have been know to layout the space based on the tile design. If 16 1/2 means my stuff looks better and I don't have little cut pieces everywhere then that's the winner.
> 
> Default is 18" unless the people are very short at which point I take mercy on them and lower things a bit...


My stove installation instructions requires 18" clearance on upper cabinets at each side of stove. I am for whatever reason stressed out on this. My slab is not level and at the stove area I only have 17-3/4 to 17-5/8 if my inspector decides to be a Richard head it could be a very costly. This project is a whole house so there will be a lot going on at final and hopefully this might slip passed him.


----------

